# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Κάμερες και καταγραφικό

## paulk

Καλημέρα.
Θέλω να εγκαταστήσω 2-3 κάμερες στο σπίτι των πεθερικών(μονοκατοικία).

Για κάμερες σκέφτομαι αυτές https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39506
ή σε dome https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39500 και αν βρω σε γκρι χρώμα ακόμα καλύτερα.

Για καταγραφικό βρήκα αυτό https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39876

Τροφοδοτικό θα πάρω αυτό https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=52611
Το καταγραφικό μπορώ να το συνδέσω πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό? 12v 6W λέει οτι είναι.

Καλώδιο σκέφτομαι για utp cat 5e με balun, αλλά εδώ θέλω την βοήθεια σας ώστε να επιλέξω τα σωστά balun.
ή rg59 https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=51341

Το καλώδιο αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να περάσει μέσα απο το κανάλι που υπάρχει καλώδιο ρεύματος. Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να περαστεί.
Θα έχω πρόβλημα με τις κάμερες ή θα παίξει σωστά?
Το καλώδιο θα έχει απόσταση 12-14 μέτρα απο το καταγραφικό.

Να ρωτησω και κατι ακόμη. 
Αν περάσω ένα utp ή ftp, τα δύο ζεύγη θα πάνε για την πρώτη κάμερα, τα άλλα 2 ζεύγη θα πάνε για την δεύτερη κάμερα η οποία θα είναι σε απόσταση ενός μέτρου απο την πρώτη, μπορώ να ενώσω τα καλώδια με Scotchlok ώστε να κάνω προέκταση για να φτάσει το καλώδιο στην δεύτερα κάμερα? Θα έχω απώλεια?

Για πείτε γνώμες.

----------


## nestoras

> Καλημέρα.
> Θέλω να εγκαταστήσω 2-3 κάμερες στο σπίτι των πεθερικών(μονοκατοικία).
> 
> Για κάμερες σκέφτομαι αυτές https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39506
> ή σε dome https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39500 και αν βρω σε γκρι χρώμα ακόμα καλύτερα.
> 
> Για καταγραφικό βρήκα αυτό https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39876
> 
> Τροφοδοτικό θα πάρω αυτό https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=52611
> ...



Δε χρειαζεται να κοψεις το καλωδιο. Περνας απο την πρωτη καμερα, ανοιγεις προσεκτικα με φαλτσετα, παίρνεις τα ζευγη που χρειαζεσαι, κανει μια λούπα στο καλώδιο και συνεχιζεις για την αλλη καμερα.

----------


## paulk

> Δε χρειαζεται να κοψεις το καλωδιο. Περνας απο την πρωτη καμερα, ανοιγεις προσεκτικα με φαλτσετα, παίρνεις τα ζευγη που χρειαζεσαι, κανει μια λούπα στο καλώδιο και συνεχιζεις για την αλλη καμερα.



Έχεις δίκιο, δεν το σκέφτηκα αυτό, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να κόψω και να ενώσω τίποτα.
Το ftp θα περνάει μαζί με ένα καλώδιο ρεύματος θα έχω πρόβλημα? Επίσης τι balun να αγοράσω, έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια μάρκα?
Τι είναι καλύτερο rg59 ή ftp?

----------


## nestoras

Για μη δικτυακές καμερες προτιμω το ομοαξονικο καλωδιο αλλα εσυ θα πρεπει να περασεις δυο (2 x rg59 + τροφοδοσια) οποτε  μπορει να μην ειναι εφικτο. Θα ειναι hd (πχ 3-4 MPixels??). Στα 14 μετρα θα παιξουν ακομη και χωρίς balun (δεν το συνιστω ομως να μη βαλεις)...

Υπαρχουν λιγο ακριβοτερα baluns για ψηφιακες καμερες υψηλης αναλυσης. Δεν ξερω τις μαρκες. Απο εκει που θα παρεις τις καμερες, παρε και τα baluns.

----------


## paulk

> Για μη δικτυακές καμερες προτιμω το ομοαξονικο καλωδιο αλλα εσυ θα πρεπει να περασεις δυο (2 x rg59 + τροφοδοσια) οποτε  μπορει να μην ειναι εφικτο. Θα ειναι hd (πχ 3-4 MPixels??). Στα 14 μετρα θα παιξουν ακομη και χωρίς balun (δεν το συνιστω ομως να μη βαλεις)...
> 
> Υπαρχουν λιγο ακριβοτερα baluns για ψηφιακες καμερες υψηλης αναλυσης. Δεν ξερω τις μαρκες. Απο εκει που θα παρεις τις καμερες, παρε και τα baluns.



Οι κάμερες είναι αυτές https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39506 2MP είναι... Και εγω πιο πολύ το ομοαξονικό προτιμώ αλλά έλεγα για πιο ευκολία να περνούσα ένα utp.

----------


## nestoras

Αν με ρωτας σαν εγκαταστατη, θα σου πω οτι θελω να προμηθευομαι απο ελληνες αντιπροσωπους για πολλους και διαφορους λογους (υποθετω οτι το 99% των εγκαταστατών λειτουργει έτσι). Αν σου ερθει ελαττωματικές τι θα τις κάνεις μετά?

Αν παθουν κατι εντος εγγυησης θα πρέπει να τις στειλεις πισω. Η διαφορά ειναι 80 ευρώ για τις 4 κάμερες. Απο τη στιγμή που δε θα εμπλακεί τρίτος εγκαταστάτης κάνε ότι θεωρείς καλύτερο, απλά δε θα πρέπει να σου κακοφανεί αν κολλήσεις κάπου κι έρθει ο εγκαταστάτης και σου πάρει 80 ευρώ για 3-4 ωρες....  :Smile:

----------


## paulk

Και εγώ απο ελληνικά καταστήματα προτιμώ να αγοράζω αλλά είπα μήπως τις αγόραζα απο έξω..Θα το δω αυτό.

Τώρα για το καλώδιο τελικά να βάλω ομοαξωνικό?
Και όπως είπα θα περάσει στο ίδιο κανάλι με καλώδιο ρεύματος θα έχω παρεμβολές?
Επίσης το καταγραφικό μπορώ να το συνδέσω πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό?

----------


## nestoras

Αν χωραει το καναλι σου ομοαξονικα δε βλεπω το λογο να μην τα βαλεις. Παρεμβολες κανονικα δε θα εχεις με γειωμένο το μπλεντάζ των καλωδίων στην πλευρά του dvr. Δε συνηθιζεται να πηγαινουν μαζι ισχυρα με ασθενη αλλα αν δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος δε μπορει να γίνει κατι αλλο (χωρίς επιπλέον κόστος).

Θα χασεις την εγγύηση του καταγραφικού εκτός κι αν βρεις βύσμα για να βαλεις στο καταγραφικο χωρις να κοψεις αυτο που ερχεται με το original τροφοδοτικο (τα hikvision εχουν mini din 4 pin νομιζω). Στη θεση σου θα το εβαζα στο τροφοδοτικο αφου δουλεψει ενα μηνα πρωτα και δε βγαλει προβλημα.

----------


## paulk

> Αν χωραει το καναλι σου ομοαξονικα δε βλεπω το λογο να μην τα βαλεις. Παρεμβολες κανονικα δε θα εχεις με γειωμένο το μπλεντάζ των καλωδίων στην πλευρά του dvr. Δε συνηθιζεται να πηγαινουν μαζι ισχυρα με ασθενη αλλα αν δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος δε μπορει να γίνει κατι αλλο (χωρίς επιπλέον κόστος).
> 
> Θα χασεις την εγγύηση του καταγραφικού εκτός κι αν βρεις βύσμα για να βαλεις στο καταγραφικο χωρις να κοψεις αυτο που ερχεται με το original τροφοδοτικο (τα hikvision εχουν mini din 4 pin νομιζω). Στη θεση σου θα το εβαζα στο τροφοδοτικο αφου δουλεψει ενα μηνα πρωτα και δε βγαλει προβλημα.



Χωράει ομοαξονικό άνετα 2-3.. 
Το μπλετάζ πως το γειώνω?  Το μλενταζ είναι το φίλο αλουμινίου? 
 Για ομοαξονικό να προτιμήσω το* CC-100* ή το* VECTOR HD 900+2x0,75mm2*

Σκέφτηκα να κάνω το άλλο. Το κανάλι είναι φαρδύ αν πάρω ενα λίγο πιο στενό ίσα ισα να χωράει τα καλώδια και το κολλησω πάνω στο παλιό κανάλι θα έχω θέμα με το παρεμβολές? 

Ναι εννοείται αυτό θα το αφήσω λίγες μέρες να δουλέψει και μετά θα το συνδέσω στο τροφοδοτικό. Και για το βυσμα θα ψάξω να βρω καινούριο ή παλιό ώστε να μην χαλάσω το original.

----------


## paulk

Επίσης μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις ποια κάμερα να διαλέξω? Εχω μπερδευτεί.

https://www.hikvision.com/en/Product...-2CE76D3T-ITMF

https://www.hikvision.com/en/Product...S-2CE56D8T-ITM

https://www.hikvision.com/en/Product...-2CE56D8T-ITMF

----------


## paulk

Μια βοήθεια.

----------


## mikemtb

> Μια βοήθεια.



Αυτή πάρε
https://www.hikvision.com/en/Product...-2CE76D3T-ITMF

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

> Αυτή πάρε
> https://www.hikvision.com/en/Product...-2CE76D3T-ITMF
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Η σειρά d3 δεν είναι πιο παλιά απο την d8?

----------


## paulk

Τελικά παρήγγειλα δύο  DS-2CE56D8T-ITM 2.8mm

----------


## mikemtb

Είμαι περίεργος να δω πως θα παίζει την νύχτα χωρίς κανένα φως - μόνο με τα ir των 20 μέτρων μέγιστη εμβέλεια, η κάμερα των 2,8mm....
Όταν με το καλό τις βάλεις, κανε μας ένα screenshot!! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

> Είμαι περίεργος να δω πως θα παίζει την νύχτα χωρίς κανένα φως - μόνο με τα ir των 20 μέτρων μέγιστη εμβέλεια, η κάμερα των 2,8mm....
> Όταν με το καλό τις βάλεις, κανε μας ένα screenshot!! 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Κατέληξα στα 20 μέτρα επειδή η εκεί που θα τις τοποθετήσω θα καλύψω γύρο στα 10 -12 μέτρα. 
Η μια κάμερα θα καλύψει τις σκάλες και ένα παράθυρο και η άλλη κάμερα την αυλή.
Επίσης  υπάρχει και ένας μεταλλικός στύλος στην μέση και σκέφτηκα οτι με τα τα 40 μετρα ir θα κάνει ανταλάκλαση.
Δεν ξέρω μπορεί να είμαι λάθος σε αυτό που σκέφτηκα.

----------


## mikemtb

Είδες λοιπόν, ότι ζήταγες από τον αναγνώστη να σου προτεινει μια από τις 3 που έβαλες, χωρίς να γνωρίζει τις λεπτομέρειες του χώρου σου..... 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

> Είδες λοιπόν, ότι ζήταγες από τον αναγνώστη να σου προτεινει μια από τις 3 που έβαλες, χωρίς να γνωρίζει τις λεπτομέρειες του χώρου σου..... 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Nai σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο..Αυτό που λέω με την αντανάκλαση ισχύει ή δεν θα είχα θέμα και με τα 40 μέτρα ir?

----------


## mikemtb

Εαν ο μεταλλικός στύλος αντανακλά την ακτινοβολία ir,  σίγουρα θα είναι ακόμα πιο έντονο το φαινόμενο με την κάμερα των 40 μέτρων εμβέλεια....
Καλά έκανες λοιπόν 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

Καλησπέρα.
 Τελικά βρήκα βύσμα ίδιο με αυτό που έχει το καταγραφικό.
Το τροφοδοτικό του καταγραφικού είναι 12V 1.50A, το τροφοδοτικό που έχω με την μπαταρία δίνει σε κάθε έξοδο 13,3V 2A.

Αν συνδέσω το καταγραφικό πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό θα έχω πρόβλημα που δίνει παραπάνω Volt (13.3)?

----------


## paulk

> Θα χασεις την εγγύηση του καταγραφικού εκτός κι αν βρεις βύσμα για να βαλεις στο καταγραφικο χωρις να κοψεις αυτο που ερχεται με το original τροφοδοτικο (τα hikvision εχουν mini din 4 pin νομιζω). Στη θεση σου θα το εβαζα στο τροφοδοτικο αφου δουλεψει ενα μηνα πρωτα και δε βγαλει προβλημα.



Καλησπέρα.
Τελικά βρήκα βύσμα ίδιο με αυτό που έχει το καταγραφικό.
Το τροφοδοτικό του καταγραφικού είναι 12V 1.50A, το τροφοδοτικό που έχω με την μπαταρία δίνει σε κάθε έξοδο 13,3V 2A.

Αν συνδέσω το καταγραφικό πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό θα έχω πρόβλημα που δίνει παραπάνω Volt (13.3)?

----------


## mikemtb

Το καταγραφικο τιποτα δεν παθαινει. Ο σκληρός δίσκος που θα μπει μέσα δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει θέμα με τα 13μιση βολτ....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

> Το καταγραφικο τιποτα δεν παθαινει. Ο σκληρός δίσκος που θα μπει μέσα δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει θέμα με τα 13μιση βολτ....
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Δεν έχουν κάποια ανοχή οι σκληροί δίσκοι? Λες να τον κάψει?

----------


## nyannaco

Βάλε ένα ή δύο πυρίτια σε σειρά.

----------


## paulk

> Βάλε ένα ή δύο πυρίτια σε σειρά.



Τι εννοείς ?

----------


## nyannaco

Μια ανορθώτρια δίοδος πυριτίου (π.χ. η 1N5400 στην περίπτωσή σου) έχει μία πτώση τάσης 0.7V σε ορθή πόλωση. Αρα με μία σε σειρά πέφτεις στα 12.8V, και με δύο στα 12.1V

----------


## paulk

Κοιτούσα τώρα το τροφοδοτικό και είδα οτι έχει ένα τριμεράκι ώστε να ρυθμίζεις τα Volt. 
Το μείωσα λιγο και το πήγα στα 13. Μέτρησα και τα καλώδια για την μπαταρία και εκει πηγε στα 13. Αν το κατεβάσω και άλλο θα μπορεί να φορτήσει την μπαταρία.?

----------


## nyannaco

Κατά 99.99% ναι, η ρύθμιση τάσης δεν περιορίζει την ένταση.

----------


## paulk

> Κατά 99.99% ναι, η ρύθμιση τάσης δεν περιορίζει την ένταση.



Έριξα μια ματιά στο pdf της μπαταρίας *csb* Λέει 13.5 -13.8 volt για να φορτήσει. Οπότε αν το κατεβάσω κάτω απο 13 θα έχω προβλημα. Κάνω λάθος?

----------


## nyannaco

OK, ρύθμισε το τροφοδοτικό στα 13.5V -13.8V

----------

